# what do you think about the product off axio-labs ? they good ?



## gil.n (Mar 3, 2008)

hi 

i would like to buy testosteron Enanthate from axiolabs, are the product of Axiolabs good, and i can trust them..? or there is something to worry about like fake products or something..?

thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 3, 2008)

The real axio labs is legit.


----------



## gil.n (Mar 3, 2008)

what are you mean?


end what company you recommend  to buy is product ?

thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2008)

Please don't ask for information regarding sources of drugs that are illegal in the United States of America.

Axio-Labs makes quality steroids. There may be fake Axio-Labs gear floating around.


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to be able to get this stuff called Hippie Crack when i went to school in humboldt.  Do you know were I can find some?


----------



## gil.n (Mar 4, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Please don't ask for information regarding sources of drugs that are illegal in the United States of America.
> 
> Axio-Labs makes quality steroids. There may be fake Axio-Labs gear floating around.



you dont a understanding me.

i ask if the product off axio-labs good ?
because i want to buy testosteron Enanthate, from axiolabs.. know i like to know if i can trust them product 
?

i gat a seller, i  only want to know if   Axio-Labs  testosteron  good ?

thanks!


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2008)

I understand. You asked, "what company you recommend to buy is product ?"

Now you say you already have a seller of the product and were not asking for someone to recommend one. 

If you think you are being misunderstood, please use better English in future posts.


----------

